# Feeding the birds.



## Kenny (Aug 14, 2011)

So on the weekends my girlfriend and I like to go to the park. sometimes with our torts in tow, and sometimes just to feed the birds. this time was a bird feeding adventure. We get a large variety of ducks and pidgeons, two Chinese geese, and an African goose. got some decent pics this time.

a couple Geese in the water before noticing the food..





The ducks caught on first




then came the geese




my girlfriend got the geese in 1st








Then one of the chinese took my handful




Time to go and the African wanted more lol





.. it was a fun hour.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a question here in california any body of water bigger than a puddle usually has a few RES dumped in them, ever see any there?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a question here in california any body of water bigger than a puddle usually has a few RES dumped in them, ever see any there?



Oh yeah, Red ears, painted, Maps, soft shells, even the occasional Alligator Snapper.


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 14, 2011)

'Be careful, a swan can break a mans arm ya know.' - even though these arent swans I still wanted to slip this one in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 14, 2011)

Watermelon said:


> 'Be careful, a swan can break a mans arm ya know.' - even though these arent swans I still wanted to slip this one in.



No arm breaking here..


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice. It says a lot about how the people in the park treat the birds, that they are tame enough and trusting enough to come right up and eat out of your hands.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 14, 2011)

This looks like Papago Park???


----------



## Kenny (Aug 14, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> This looks like Papago Park???



It is Papago Park


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww so sweet


----------

